# Who is ready to eat . . . . .



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aah...Lovely Lucia is waiting patiently, hope she has chosen well from the menu


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahha very cute.....she looks like she needs a nice glass of wine sitting there so pretty


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Get that girl a glass of vino immediately.. She is being oh so patient!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Where's my knife and fork? Xx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awwww, what a picture! She is an absolute beauty.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

So cute!!! And you have sunshine.... Some people have all the luck!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Just a thought... Is this your place she's at or a restaurant?? 
If it is yours I'm extremely jealous 
What a view to look at every day


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow - great pic!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

beautiful picture


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Wheres the beef?? She is so perfectly groomed and beautiful coat and color!!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Just a thought... Is this your place she's at or a restaurant??
> If it is yours I'm extremely jealous
> What a view to look at every day


It is ours and I remind myself everyday how fortunate the three of us are (my beautiful wife Anna, Lucia and I)


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Not jealous... AT ALL


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous location, lucky, lucky you xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh wow, I did wonder if that was "your" view. Lucky you, what beautiful setting to wake up to every morning. Does Lucia go in for a swim?


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

She had never been introduced to water / swimming when we first brought her home in February

But over the summer she was introduced to water and swimming very slowly as it appeared to scare her

Now she walks down and into the water on her own as long as mommy or daddy are in swimming and stands knee deep in the water

progress


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What a gorgeous photo of the lovely Lucia! Love your view as well.


----------

